# Poo stuck in bum??!!



## esszed (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all, I'm Sam. I'm new to this forum and I'm seeking advice for my tortoise Billy who is a 4 year old horsfields. 
He had septicemia over the Christmas and went an awful red color and lost his appetite. After weeks of vets visits and injections he made a full recovery and was back to full health and bottomless pit eating habits. 
Last week I noticed that he had poo stuck in his bum and his tail was swollen so I brought him back to the vets where he removed it (I must say I was quite shocked at how big it was!) I've been bathing him daily since but last night I've noticed it's happened again. Can anybody tell me what is causing this, as his diet hasn't changed, and can I remove it myself? I've read a few post on people removing things themselves or is that best left to a professional?

Ps.. I have been given oral antibiotics for him too but he will not eat the food it is on. Is there a way I can get it into his mouth with the syringe without hurting or stressing him? 

Thanks :0)


----------



## Utah Lynn (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to TFO. I don't know. I'll give a 'Bump' so someone can help you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Sam:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know appx. where in the world you are?

Sometimes the antibiotics make them a little constipated. It helps if you soak the tortoise in warm water daily. Russians don't like soaking much, so you have to use a tub with high sides that he can't climb out of. All that scrambling, trying to get out, also helps to get the poop out. So daily in a tub of warm water, for about 15 minutes each time.

Its hard to open a tortoise's mouth, and much easier with two people. You have to catch him unawares, and grab his head behind the jaws, so he can't pull his head in. Then you take a flat instrument that you can slip between the top and bottom beak. Something thin and flat. I lay it up along-side the lower beak at the side of the mouth, and insert it between the top and bottom, then pry the mouth open. You have to hold the mouth open while you insert the medication. This is why I said its easier with two people: one hand is holding the head, one hand pries open the mouth, and one hand squeezes in the medication.

If there are any enterprising inventors out there, please, please invent a "head holder for tortoises." Similar to what they use for cattle?


----------



## ascott (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum  and we LOVE PICS 

Just to add...maybe you can disguise the food in a piece of yummy food or fruit so he takes a bite for it before realizing what just happen


----------



## esszed (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your responses. But I have just come home and I think he has died. Just uploaded a pic I took of him this morning. I am beside myself at the minute.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so very sorry, Sam.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## esszed (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in shock. The vet had only seen him Thursday and was very impressed with how much better he was. Taking him back in tomorrow to find out what was wrong. I just can't believe it still. He was ok this morning. 
Thanks again everyone. X









RIP Billy. Xx


----------



## Laura (Mar 13, 2012)

oh no... maybe he had a tumor or a blockage ? 
try to find some comfort in knowing you tried and did what you could for him.
I hope the vet can give you answers.. if you are sure he is gone.. and the vet is going to do a Necropsy.. dont freeze him.. but place in a box or bag and put in fridge or a cool place.. 
:-(


----------



## Sammy (Mar 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## frankie (Mar 14, 2012)

oohhh I am soo sorry for you. I was reading your post and not expecting to hear the last.... I can imagine your pain. He is not mine and I don't know you but my eyes are tearing up at this.... So sorry...


----------



## HarveytheTortoise (Mar 14, 2012)

esszed said:


> Thank you all so much for your responses. But I have just come home and I think he has died. Just uploaded a pic I took of him this morning. I am beside myself at the minute.



I'm so sorry...


----------

